# Phrag. kovachii x Prissy



## e-spice (Jan 15, 2011)

This is a first bloomer on a very small plant. I got it from HP Norton last spring as a very small sedling. It's one of his crosses. I like it pretty well and hope it gets better on the next blooming. It is very vigourous - I'm surprised it grew so fast.

Prissy is St. Ouen x besseae. To me it looks similar to Fritz Schomburg. It doesn't make sense to me how deep red crossed with deep purple equals light pink!?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 15, 2011)

I like this one! Cool shape and beautiful color.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 15, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2011)

Hmmm, I don't have that one. I guess I'll have to stop by the Nortons'! Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice one and well done! How long has it been open?


----------



## e-spice (Jan 16, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Nice one and well done! How long has it been open?



Thanks to everyone. It opened about three days ago.

e-spice


----------



## Shiva (Jan 16, 2011)

I would have it in my collection in a nanosecond if I could.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 16, 2011)

Great shape!!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, very nice!!! What size is the bloom? Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 16, 2011)

:clap: :drool: I like that one too! and vigorous, and blooming small! :smitten: 
Wonder if the color will darken?


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 16, 2011)

That is a great color and shape! Nice hybrid.


----------



## Hera (Jan 16, 2011)

Quite beautiful. I am curious about the color influence too. It seems that they tend toward peach tones, and that dosen't make sense to me. Purple + red = peach?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2011)

kovachii purple is xanthic, it goes to yellow in hyrids.


----------



## e-spice (Jan 17, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Yes, very nice!!! What size is the bloom? Jean



I measured it and surprisingly it is only about 9-cm NS. It seems bigger than that but I guess not!

e-spice


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 17, 2011)

I like the results


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice pickup! I like the overall flower as well.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 17, 2011)

I like it Geff; the general shape reminds me a lot of Fritz Schomburg and Peruflora's Cirila Alca, except it looks more compact and balanced as far as form. This is the kind of Pk hybrid that I would back-cross to Pk, or another micropetallum like besseae. Good growing to get it to bloom so quickly! How large is the plant?


----------



## slippertalker (Jan 17, 2011)

My guess is that the white base color of kovachii trumps the yellow base color of besseae to create pink flowers, much like schlimii and fischeri.


----------



## Hera (Jan 17, 2011)

NYEric said:


> kovachii purple is xanthic, it goes to yellow in hyrids.



AH!


----------



## nikv (Jan 17, 2011)

NYEric said:


> kovachii purple is xanthic, it goes to yellow in hyrids.


Okay, could one of you orchid experts explain to us what this means? Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2011)

Somewhere in here there're posts about this.


----------



## e-spice (Jan 18, 2011)

tomkalina said:


> I like it Geff; the general shape reminds me a lot of Fritz Schomburg and Peruflora's Cirila Alca, except it looks more compact and balanced as far as form. This is the kind of Pk hybrid that I would back-cross to Pk, or another micropetallum like besseae. Good growing to get it to bloom so quickly! How large is the plant?



Thanks for the comments everyone. It currently has a leaf span of about 10 inches.

e-spice


----------

